# Has anyone ever overcome this?



## jjizzla (Nov 14, 2008)

I dont struggle with the physical symptoms of SA anymore but i still am very introverted and not very social.
Ive been reading on this forum and honestly i dont good a very good impression, it kinda makes me hopeless. I dont really see a positive side to this anymore, im kinda just thinkin i will never get out of this.
I have the normal side effects: no friends, relationships, loneliness, depression.
Im in my mid 20 now, ive seen some improvement, but it is VERY slow and VERY little.
Im starting to think that im stuck this way, is there really any way a introvert can become extroverted?
Im on antidepressants, im in social places often, but its like its just not in me.f
I dont want to live like, i dont enjoy life, ever.
Has anyone ever overcome this


----------



## PetSMiLE (Oct 17, 2007)

I feel the same way. I'm also 24 soon to be 25 in a few months. I also wonder if I'll ever overcome this emotional wall (more like a skyscraper) that is my SA. I wonder if I'll ever be ok with myself and the relationships I have. My goal really isn't to be extroverted. I just don't think it's in my nature to be like that. My goal is to come to a point where I can say, "yes, I accept myself for who I am, what I can and cannot do right now in my life." I think if you accept yourself, you can be either introverted or extroverted and be ok with it. I'm sorry I can't say I've overcome this. But you're definitely not alone in your struggle. I hope you can begin to build upon your improvements, however small they may be. Try not to beat yourself up, and instead treat yourself with compassion.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am going to beat this! I am determined to beat this disorder! My life, career and happiness is depending on it. I feel like I am on my way to be socially active. I have already overcome my social anxiety to friends on the net, so I am hoping that carries over to my professional and personal life. I am so care free on the net and that is how I hope to be in person.I have been going to school for 5 years and I am not doing it for nothing dammit! I know in order to get promoted I need to be aggressive and to speak intelligently. I WILL DO THIS!


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am going to tell myself everyday that I DO NOT CARE WHAT PEOPLE THINK OF ME until I 100% believe it!


----------



## Nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

If you're on antidepressants and they're not working for you, you may want to see your doctor about switching medicine or going off of them. I've never been on them before but I don't think that it would be the best thing to keep taking medicine that doesn't work. 

I don't think that there is a way an introvert can become an extrovert, I think that's just who you are, but I think that introverts can become social. I think it's one of those things that you just have to keep trying at to eventually get. I'm introverted and a lot of the time I don't want to be around people, I just don't need a lot of social interaction to be happy. Maybe you could take up a new hobby that would introduce you to new people to expand your social circle or try meeting up with people on a site like meetup.com. If your in a group when you all have something in common it may be easier to make a connection. You may not meet your one true best friend doing that but it would be a step up from nothing. Just keep trying and think of things that make you happy and try to distract yourself with your happy thoughts when you feel down.

I've just gotten over being hopeless during the past two weeks and I ended up thinking to myself that if I had no hope there would be no hope for me and that I'd never get anywhere. I know that I won't have amazing friends and an amazing life next week, next month, or maybe not even next year but I'm taking steps to getting there and that if I keep trying that I'll get there one day, who knows when, but I'll get there. Without hope I'll never get there and I'd have no chance of ever being happy.


----------



## PhocusMind (Nov 30, 2008)

I think it is possible, or at least have a strong hope for it. I'm thinking maybe in order to become extroverted it's going to take some serious life changes starting from the sources of my negative thinking. Maybe it's parents nagging you or making you feel you can't do something, maybe it's your friends. I started thinking about the people in my life and how they make me feel, or how I feel when I try to talk about something with them. With my family often I feel they don't give me the chance to speak, and if I speak, many times the negative side will be the main area of concentration. I probably should be posting this as a whole new topic, since I digress. I think an introvert can become extroverted as long as they focus at the source of the problem. I'm just saying the source is probably not so much biological and through surrounding ourselves with the right (positive) people to help us, we can become extroverted.


----------



## MastaMel (Dec 21, 2006)

My dad doesn't openly say he had social anxiety because I dont n think he knows the meaning of it (he is 51 now) and I have huge social anxiety. He told me he used to be depressed and angry (from watching old videos, he reminded me of him exactly, and I could tell he had deep social anxiety) and he told me he overcame it in his mid 30's to early 40's. Hopefully that doesnt happen to me, but seems like it will. best of luck to ya neways


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

There have been a few people who overcame it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wouldn't call myself an extrovert, but I've made a lot of progress. I now regularly speak up in class. I used to be terrified to to speak during class. Formal speeches are still a huge problem though. I talk to people more. People used to think I was a mute. I don't think I'll ever be an extrovert, but I've gotten better at communicating with people. Unfortunately, I still have a lot of other SA problems to deal with.


----------



## steve p. (Dec 3, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> There have been a few people who overcame it.


You can add me to this list. It took me over 5 years, but after much hard work and dedication, I was able to finally free myself from panic attacks and my extreme social anxiety.

I can just tell you guys that it requires you changing your entire life - learning how to think properly and positively, gaining the proper perspective, taking control of your physical health, and systematically facing and overcoming the fears that contribute to your social anxiety.

It was certainly the most difficult thing I've ever had to do, but also the most rewarding.


----------



## GreenLantern (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm on my way to making some progress. I haven't been diagnosed with SA, but the anxiety I've had for social situations has made me feel trapped for the last 8 years. I rarely left the house and when I did, people would always point out that I never talked. It was difficult for me to even show up to school due to my anxiety. I've spent the last few months working on this though. I'm becoming a little more social and I've even started a job that requires social interaction with customers. I'm starting to a get a grip on my fears and I'm basically just thinking more positively. I've still got a lot of issues to get through, but it's all a work in progress.I believe it is possible to overcome this. I don't think I'll become a full on extrovert, but I'm hoping at least be able to socialize with people better.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I have made quite the improvement on my SA with CBT and meds.


----------

